# How can I know is "so and so" just posted.



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2006)

Let's say, and they will probably get irritated at me mentioning them, that Hermonta or Paul or Chris Rhoades just posted on a thread that I didnt see. Is there anyway I can subscribe to someone who just posted via email?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't see any way of doing that right now. I can see marrying up the buddy list and subscribed thread functionality and coming up with something. Not sure if this is a hack to automatically subscribe to particular people. Rich? (don't worry Rich, I'm sure Jacob will track your every post too.  )


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 25, 2006)

Whenever I want to find that out, I just regularly (every day or two) go to people's profiles and click the "Find all posts by _______" link.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2006)

You need a "stalker" hack.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris already got burned stalking, Rich. Let's not encourage him.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

You can add them to your buddy list by clicking on their name and adding them to your buddy list. Of course, I don't know what a buddy list is for, but maybe that will work.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

Playing favorites now, are we? Or are we stalking?


----------

